# Songs  you cant stand



## Desolater66

post your most hated songs and bye who


----------



## Keltena

*Re: Most favorite song lyrics*

I think you're looking for this thread...? ^^


----------



## Furretsu

*Re: Most favorite song lyrics*

how can something be for your "most favorite"


----------



## Keltena

This kind of thing should probably go in Entertainment, but...

The kind of songs I can't stand are, well... the kind of stuff they play at middle school dances, for one thing. (How exactly does that qualify as 'music,' really?) Plus a lot of the stuff you hear on z100 radio, which my cousin loves (a lot of overlap with the dance musice, here.) I also have a hatred for Linkin Park, and most of what I've heard by Avril Lavigne.


----------



## Desolater66

Salamander said:


> This kind of thing should probably go in Entertainment, but...
> 
> The kind of songs I can't stand are, well... the kind of stuff they play at middle school dances, for one thing. (How exactly does that qualify as 'music,' really?) Plus a lot of the stuff you hear on z100 radio, which my cousin loves (a lot of overlap with the dance musice, here.) I also have a hatred for Linkin Park, and most of what I've heard by Avril Lavigne.


Middle school dance music the 1 reason I never bothered going.

Thats cool. I hate the music of  the highschool musical series and I hate linkin parks latest cd.


----------



## #1 bro

Lip Gloss - Lil Mama. that is ALL*.


*it's not really all. there's also the vast majority of top 40 shit that gets played at parties (Stronger is usually the one good song that they play) and every single country song that I've ever listened to ever. Also, Nickelback.


----------



## Furretsu

everything by Linkin Park


----------



## Jolty

I Kissed A Girl - Katy Perry
You're Beautiful - James Blunt

there's probably loads more but those are the only 2 I can think of off the top of my head


----------



## Keltena

Zeta Reticuli said:


> Lip Gloss - Lil Mama.


oh, god. D= That song is _evil._



Jolty said:


> I Kissed A Girl - Katy Perry
> You're Beautiful - James Blunt


...see above. (Songs like these are why I hate 90% of what you hear on the radio.)


----------



## .GoreTuzk

Commercial music, especially commercial punk rock like Sum41 and +44.


----------



## Furretsu

.GoreTuzk said:


> Commercial music, especially commercial punk rock like Sum41 and +44.


"Commercial punk" is an oxymoron.


----------



## hopeandjoy

*insert Disney, country, or chistian "rock" music here*

And I have to listen to chistian rock on my carpool home. I've given up and just started bring my iPod.


----------



## Furretsu

I've never understood Christian rock bands :V Seriously how lame would that be, just writing about how awesome Jesus is and how much Jesus loves you and why Jesus is great and Jesus Jesus Jesus over and over again.


----------



## Renteura

Anything by James Blunt
Anything by Linkin Park
Here Comes the Sun


----------



## Desolater66

God everyone seems to hate linkin park in here jeez xD


----------



## Furretsu

Can you really blame us for disliking mass-produced, soul-less garbage?


----------



## Desolater66

Guys why do you hate linkin park, this is eating at me I need to know!


----------



## Furretsu

Gosh if only someone posted a link or something!


----------



## Dannichu

I don't like things that are very repetitive. I can't think of anything off the top of my head, but if I can learn the words after listening to it once, I probably don't like it. 

But other than that I'll listen to mostly anything. As long as it's got some semblance of beat so I can dance to it :D


----------



## .GoreTuzk

Furretsu said:


> "Commercial punk" is an oxymoron.


When you add "rock" in the end it stops being one.


----------



## Tailsy

Wait

WHY HAS NOBODY MOVED THIS YET


----------



## Furretsu

.GoreTuzk said:


> When you add "rock" in the end it stops being one.


Uh, no, it doesn't. At its very core true punk rock is simply a medium of punk ideology; which includes (among other things) rebellion, anti-authoritarian attitudes, and _opposition to commercialism_.


----------



## Morbid

yeah the Sex Pistols and that never did anything commercial did they?

As for songs... bah, so many, but the last one that really pissed me off was She's So Lovely by Scouting For Girls. I mean wtf. How can anyone with half a brain cell like that shit. When someone calls me stupid for listening to death metal while they're blasting out Scouting For Girls I piss myself, retards.

Also honorary mention to Bemoan The Martyr by Cryptopsy for pretty much single handedly ruining the band. yay for completely unnecessary whiny singing in extreme metal :S


----------



## Ayame

I Kissed A Girl- Katy Perry.  
And basically the whole country/rap genres.
But mostly Katy Perry's song.


----------



## Dewgongian

All hip-hop played on the radio. NOT a generalization. They stopped playing the good hip-hop. For fuck's sake, no one wants to listen to goddamn Soulja Boy day and night.


----------



## Furretsu

Ayame said:


> I Kissed A Girl- Katy Perry.
> And basically the whole country/rap genres.
> But mostly Katy Perry's song.


Rap isn't a genre - it's a rhythmic vocal style. Hip hop is a genre that uses rapping; that's probably what you're referring to.


----------



## .GoreTuzk

Furretsu said:


> Uh, no, it doesn't. At its very core true punk rock is simply a medium of punk ideology; which includes (among other things) rebellion, anti-authoritarian attitudes, and _opposition to commercialism_.


I think you're not getting what I mean so I'll put it in other words: "I hate songs that, despite seeming to have a punk/punk rock melody and ideology are actually commercial, just want to sell. I'm talking about bands that use rebellion as a means of seeming cool and selling more, not those that are at punk's «very true core»." Sex Pistols and such are not what I'm talking about, I mean more like Blink 182, Good Charlotte, Bad Religion, Pennywise, etc.

[EDIT] - Heck, read this if you can be bothered. Check out the Poseur stage.


----------



## Dewgongian

Furretsu said:


> Rap isn't a genre - it's a rhythmic vocal style. Hip hop is a genre that uses rapping; that's probably what you're referring to.


Art thou referring to me?


----------



## Furretsu

Well, it was directed at anyone who thinks rap is a genre. :P


----------



## Blaziking the God General

Mostly anything considered "Country rap", Katy Perry I Kissed a Girl, anything by Kenny Chesney after 2004, most Gwen Stefani, Brad Paisley I'm Still a Guy.

That's the bottom of the bottom.


----------



## spaekle

AND IIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII

WILL AAAAALWAAAAYS

LOOOOOOOOVE YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOUUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## Tailsy

I like 95% of your annoying songs. :D

I visibly deflate when 'Umbrella' comes on, though.


----------



## Ice tiger

Christian rock, Disney music, Hannah Montana, 3 days grace,breaking Benjamin  
Nickelback, 

^ all songs from all of above. 

As for songs Break away by Ifyoudontknowyourretarted.
Barbie girl >:l (unless its in german ^^) and the list is much, much longer but it would be 5 pages long.


----------



## Renteura

Hip Hop/Country fail IMO.



Ice tiger said:


> breaking Benjamin


D:


----------



## Old Catch

Ice tiger said:


> Christian rock, Disney music, Hannah Montana, 3 days grace,breaking Benjamin
> Nickelback,
> 
> ^ all songs from all of above.
> 
> As for songs Break away by Ifyoudontknowyourretarted.
> Barbie girl >:l (unless its in german ^^) and the list is much, much longer but it would be 5 pages long.


I don't keep up with popular music enough. Who's it by?


I really dislike Kate Perry's song, 'Bubbly' by someone I forget, 'Umbrella' and everything else my sister and cousins listen to. :/

It's ironic that what they call 'R 'n' B' seems to have no rhythym to me.

Also, I didn't know that Rap didn't count as a genre. Neat.


----------



## Furretsu

black pop musicians just call their music R&B to be special snowflakes, it really doesn't have anything to do with real R&B at all tbh


----------



## Altmer

my most hated song is anything glam metal


----------



## Desolater66

Whats glam metal?

(why do people that hate me post in my threads)


----------



## #1 bro

Desolater66 said:


> Whats glam metal?


click here


----------



## Desolater66

So you couldn't just tell me whatever then.


So much for conversation,.


----------



## Furretsu

Why should he have to attempt to explain it when linking to wiki is easier + explains it better than any one person could? =P


----------



## Desolater66

Furretsu said:


> Why should he have to attempt to explain it when linking to wiki is easier + explains it better than any one person could? =P


Ok so why should I have to explain to my 8 year old nephew how do do his homework when he can read his homework bood. You just do. Im not Eight but still but I figured it could be talked about.


----------



## Furretsu

Are you comparing yourself to an eight year old? That's not very good, dude. Zeta linked to that page under the assumption that you were intelligent enough to comprehend what's written there and learn from it. Perhaps it was assuming too much.


----------



## Desolater66

Furretsu said:


> Are you comparing yourself to an eight year old? That's not very good, dude. Zeta linked to that page under the assumption that you were intelligent enough to comprehend what's written there and learn from it. Perhaps it was assuming too much.


I just saying if someone asks something whats the harm in saying what it is unless your too lazy.


----------



## Strawberry

I actually like most songs that other people hate O_o (Ex: The Jonas Brothers, popular Z100 music, etc.) I guess it's just because I like that pop-ish type of music :D Oh, but I hate rap >_< Unless it's just in a song for one small part, and the rest of the song is good. But songs that are all rap, I despise.


----------



## #1 bro

Desolater66 said:


> I just saying if someone asks something whats the harm in saying what it is unless your too lazy.


Because some people* need to realize that they are on the internet, and that in the future, in order to not waste other people's time, they can just find the information _themselves_. You can think of it this way: I'm teaching you to use your resources. I'm teaching you to rely on _yourself._

Also, I shouldn't have to do work for you, just because you are somehow incapable of going to google.com and performing a search.

*Drifloon Rocks, you're a good forum member, but I am definitely looking at you.


----------



## Desolater66

If its a waste of time why are you on this forum posting everywhere else. Its not going to hurt you explaining one simple thing you just dont want to do it and thats fine.


----------



## ultraviolet

Actually, I think Desolater has a point. I mean, the forum is for discussion, it's kinda rude to go 'oh god just fucking google it' or 'click here'. You wouldn't do that to someone in real life, would you? It's not hard to just say 'Glam rock is ___, like this band, ___.'
Fair enough people who make entire threads about 'what is a sprite lol' or something, but he was just asking. :/ It's discussion. It's like asking someone how they are and them telling you to fuck off and find out yourself by checking their LiveJournal or something.

As for music, I hate practically any R&B song about women. All of them are the same to me. I don't like pop either.


----------



## #1 bro

um

Desolater66 is on the internet. He has unlimited access to an enormous library of knowledge, right at his fingertips. Why the hell should I waste about two minutes of my life typing up a post for him, when it takes all of ten seconds for him to find out himself?


----------



## ultraviolet

> Desolater66 is on the internet. He has unlimited access to an enormous library of knowledge, right at his fingertips. Why the hell should I waste about two minutes of my life typing up a post for him, when it takes all of ten seconds for him to find out himself?


Note that the thread's title isn't 'what's glam metal'. He was just asking a question out of interest, seriously. There is no reason to jump down his throat and be all bitchy at him beacuse he asked you a question. It's not even a stupid question, either. _If it was so hard then you could have actually ignored his post._

Honestly if you can't waste two minutes of your precious time telling him what glam metal is (or even what your opinion of it is, or what you think it is) then where did you find the time to copy & paste the URL for justfuckinggoogleit.com or even reply to my post. You seem to have enough time to make fun of him, but not to answer his question?


That's just rude. Grow up.


----------



## Desolater66

Dont even worry about it untraviolett thanks you rox.


Edit-For those of you who didennt know, 
Glam metal sub-genre of heavy metal music that arose in the late 1970s and early 1980s


{ post took less then 30 secs}


----------



## Retsu

Gothic metal and glam metal are a different thing entirely. I know asking you to read what Zeta linked to is asking an awful lot of you, but it'll be enlightening. I promise.


----------



## Desolater66

Retsu said:


> Gothic metal and glam metal are a different thing entirely. I know asking you to read what Zeta linked to is asking an awful lot of you, but it'll be enlightening. I promise.


The link Zeta sent me was saying im a dumbass for asking a stupid question I could of looked up.



Edit Glam metal sub-genre of heavy metal music that arose in the late 1970s and early 1980s


{ post still took less then 30 secs}


----------



## Retsu

Yes, and a link takes an even shorter amount of time and still displays more information than one person alone could provide.

Kiss is a good example of glam metal - image over music.


----------



## Desolater66

Retsu said:


> Yes, and a link takes an even shorter amount of time and still displays more information than one person alone could provide.
> 
> Kiss is a good example of glam metal - image over music.


I know but thia is still a decision thread and its only fair to answer somebody else when they ask about something and not throw a fit  If anyone asked me something I  would tell them

I respect what ypu think though so  lets get back to the original topiu


----------



## Retsu

Yes. Let's.

Has anybody really _not_ heard "Mercy" by now? It's hard to listen to it anymore without feeling nauseated. I imagine this applies doubly so for you Brits.


----------



## Tailsy

Retsu said:


> Yes. Let's.
> 
> Has anybody really _not_ heard "Mercy" by now? It's hard to listen to it anymore without feeling nauseated. I imagine this applies doubly so for you Brits.


YOU'VE ME BEGGING YOU FOR MERCY
WHY WON'T YOU RELEASE ME
YOU'VE GOT ME BEGGING YOU FOR MEEERRRRRCYYYYY
WHY WON'T YOU RELEASE MEEEEEEE

in short yes


----------



## Jolty

Retsu said:


> Yes. Let's.
> 
> Has anybody really _not_ heard "Mercy" by now? It's hard to listen to it anymore without feeling nauseated. I imagine this applies doubly so for you Brits.


YES that's another one

:(


----------



## nastypass

Retsu said:


> Has anybody really _not_ heard "Mercy" by now? It's hard to listen to it anymore without feeling nauseated. I imagine this applies doubly so for you Brits.


Should I be glad that I haven't?  :D;


----------



## PichuK

Linkin Park, MCR and Souja Boy are very horrid, imo.


----------



## Old Catch

Retsu said:


> Yes. Let's.
> 
> Has anybody really _not_ heard "Mercy" by now? It's hard to listen to it anymore without feeling nauseated. I imagine this applies doubly so for you Brits.





Tailsy said:


> YOU'VE ME BEGGING YOU FOR MERCY
> WHY WON'T YOU RELEASE ME
> YOU'VE GOT ME BEGGING YOU FOR MEEERRRRRCYYYYY
> WHY WON'T YOU RELEASE MEEEEEEE
> 
> in short yes


I've never heard this song. :( I should listen to the radio more.


----------



## Noctowl

Everything new on the radio. Except (I guess) Sweet about me, for some reason the sadistic part of me I like to call Seedeth loves it. I hate it.


----------



## Desolater66

Radio music sucks to me too.


----------



## Retsu

Localized FM stations are typically garbage, yes. However, to judge radio as a whole based on them is unfair - there are thousands of fantastic online radio stations.


----------



## ultraviolet

Oh god, not that Mercy Song. I wish people would stop doing covers of ancient songs, because most of them are terrible.


----------



## Dannichu

Remixes of old songs annoy me because why don't they just make up a new song instead of ruining an old one? California Dreaming is the worst for this (I _adore _the Mamas and the Papas version) and I heard a techno version of Shout from _Sister Act _of all things the other night and promptly lost all faith in the world.


----------



## Alexi

Anyway, there's this hiphop song called, tastefully, "Can I Smell Your Dick?" I don't know who it's by, but I heard it like, twice and it ALWAYS GETS STUCK IN MY HEAD ALWAYS. GAH.

Also, Christain Rock (oh the irony) rap/hiphop and country. Not my cup o' tea.


----------



## Retsu

What is ironic about Christian rock?


----------



## Fluffy Clouds

This song that repeated alot on the radio that went like 'something something something THE V.I.P. LINE.'

argh I was about to explode.

Christian Rock was such a stupid idea from the start I mean who was the douchebag who created that.

Yeah I bet God was listening to rock and he brainwashed people saying 'ha take that. Spread the word. :)'

Nigger rap, hip-hop, death metal and some others don't give me a musical spark, they just _piss me off._

This is my opinion, so don't be offended.


----------



## Old Catch

Fluffy Clouds said:


> Nigger rap


I am unfamiliar with this genre. Definitions, anyone? I looked it up and got a few [rather nasty] passages.


----------



## Alexi

Retsu said:


> What is ironic about Christian rock?


Rock used to be thought of as the Devil's music.


----------



## Fluffy Clouds

Catch-22 said:


> I am unfamiliar with this genre. Definitions, anyone? I looked it up and got a few [rather nasty] passages.


It's not a genre, it's a type of music. Actually I meant to say rap, but rap isn't a genre. Someone said those two words here. It's pretty much just rap that has alot of racism and cussing.


----------



## Mercury

Anything by Radiohead. They are all dull, much too long and b o r i n g.


----------



## Retsu

Fluffy Clouds said:


> It's not a genre, it's a type of music. Actually I meant to say rap, but rap isn't a genre. Someone said those two words here. It's pretty much just rap that has alot of racism and cussing.


Hmm? It's true that rap isn't a genre - most people who say "rap" are referring to hip-hop.


----------



## Rwr4539

Alexi said:


> Anyway, there's this hiphop song called, tastefully, "Can I Smell Your Dick?" I don't know who it's by, but I heard it like, twice and it ALWAYS GETS STUCK IN MY HEAD ALWAYS. GAH.


Hahaha those lyrics are so absurd I laugh whenever I hear it.


----------



## Harlequin

Tailsy said:


> I like 95% of your annoying songs. :D
> 
> I visibly deflate when 'Umbrella' comes on, though.


I like that remix but what'stheirnames. Haij? Haji? Emmanuel and someone, idk. IT'S GOOD.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

WHEN I WAS


----------



## ultraviolet

A YOUNG BOY


----------



## Retsu

MY FATHER


----------



## Alexi

TOUCHED ME


----------



## Kunai

C-C-C-Combo Breaker!

That said, I can't stand any of the new pop music on the radio, or any chart music (unless it's the Foo Fighters). The Ting Tings, in particular, make me want to strangle somebody.


----------



## xaiver

kiss, kiss & with you Chris Brown


----------



## Capitain Jay

anything by girls aloud, beyonce, sugababes, linkin park, sum 41, kylie minogue, britney spears... the list goes on.

why does music nowadays have to be mostly tripe?


----------



## ___urnamz2longfixit___

If there's one song I can't stand, it's _Breaking Free_ from High School Musical. Not only is the song terribly overrated, it's also extremely catchy. The annoying tempo and those two factors I stated in the previous statement are enough reason for anyone to hate it.


----------



## Renteura

No Radiohead for me.


----------



## Adnan

I hate most rap artists. They kill my ears. I can't believe they're that popular.


----------



## Retsu

For the final time, rap isn't a genre.


----------



## #1 bro

Renteura said:


> No Radiohead for me.


you lose :( 

there's this one song that goes "and it FEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEELS like/right tonight" or something and it's really annoying and driving me insaaaaaane


----------



## Retsu

Are you talking about Feels Like Forever by Joe Cocker?


----------



## Worst Username Ever

Kunai said:


> That said, I can't stand any of the new pop music on the radio, or any chart music


You said it.


----------



## EmeraldLeafBlade

Souja Boy kills my ears every time I'm forced to hear it. Most pop, too... and I despise HSM and all songs in it. Well, I heard rumors of a Pokemon song being in it... is this true?


----------



## Ambipom

I don't like most Hip Hop/Country/Disney music, but there is one song I hate. A lot.

Crank Dat Soulja Boy. 

I don't listen to lots of music, so everyone at my school was hyping it and telling me how awesome it was. I listened to it and IT SUCKED. It sounds like a cult chant, not real music. I hate it and will never see why it's so popular.


----------



## see ya

99.95% of hip-hop on the radio. Seriously, if you find one that is NOT about:

A. Going Clubbing
B. Meeting a random person and having sex with them
C. God-awful metaphors describing said sex (Example: "I'm gonna bag you like some groceries". Seriously, I didn't make that up.)
D. Doing drugs
F. Killing someone
G. Making money
H. How awesome and sexy the "artist" is
I. Any combination of the above

I will literally wire you a million dollars. 

Other than that, most things on FM these days, KISS, Guns & Roses, Anything that's lyrics basically boil down to "OH MY GOD I'M SO ANGRY AND/OR DEPRESSED I'M GOING TO GO KILL SOMEONE AND/OR CUT MYSELF GRRR AND/OR BAAAW", Christian Rock (How many songs about Jesus can there really be?), and, of course, the prepackaged, squeaky-clean void that is High School Musical.


----------



## Pig-serpent

Souja boy is the *WORST SONG EVER!!!*  I also hate Dinsey music, especily Hannah Montanna.


----------



## Zuu

YOOOOU

SUPERMAN DAT HO

hm

I kissed a girl and I liked it... hear it all the damn time...

Oh. Handlebars. They treat it like it's the messiah of music. I CAN RIDE MY BIKE WITH NO HANDLEBARSSS

AUGH


----------



## Felidire

God... this song!
bugs the hell out of me.


----------



## Noctowl

Felidire said:


> God... this song!
> bugs the hell out of me.


Have to agree with yah there. Burrr.


----------



## SlipKnoT

Any religious/hip-hop/pop/pop-rock/country music.


----------



## Retsu

SlipKnoT said:


> Any religious/hip-hop/pop/pop-rock/country music.


Care to be more vague?


----------



## Dewgong

Dezzuu said:


> I CAN RIDE MY BIKE WITH NO HANDLEBARSSS


WIT NO HANDALBURS



Dezzuu said:


> I kissed a girl and I liked it...


This is my friend's favorite song, I get to hear it everyday. :(


----------



## soothsayer54321

To paraphrase the Slipknot song, Soulja Boy = Shit.

Also, Disney music. (No offense to anyone who likes this kind of music.)


----------



## Retsu

soothsayer54321 said:


> To paraphrase the Slipknot song, Soulja Boy = Shit.
> 
> Also, Disney music. (No offense to anyone who likes this kind of music.)


"Disney music" is also extremely vague.


----------

